# finally saw the endo!!!



## jessica (Feb 8, 2010)

i finally had my 1st appointment w/my endo and he is TERRIBLE!!! i have never up til this point had more unanswered questions and been sooo uncomfortable. he did put me on synthroid 25mcg/day and cabergoline twice a week. i recently had an MRI b/c apparently they thought there was a 9 in 10 chance of having a pituitary tumor but luckily there wasn't one!! they still believe that i have micro-adenomas (that are not visible on the mri) causing some of the other symptoms (this is what the cabergoline is for). the endo re-tested my thyroid #s and i am still waiting on the report. my appointment w/the neuro is in may --for the tingling and all the other symptoms the doctors brush off. he's hoping that the synthroid will help control the progression or at least lessen the symptoms even though the only abnormal thyroid # is the tpo antibodies. i started them last monday and already have forgotten to take them prolly 2 of the days. so starting this monday i'm going to try to keep a journal and hope it reminds me to take it and keep track of all this stuff! lol if anyone has advice or questions please let me know!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jessica said:


> i finally had my 1st appointment w/my endo and he is TERRIBLE!!! i have never up til this point had more unanswered questions and been sooo uncomfortable. he did put me on synthroid 25mcg/day and cabergoline twice a week. i recently had an MRI b/c apparently they thought there was a 9 in 10 chance of having a pituitary tumor but luckily there wasn't one!! they still believe that i have micro-adenomas (that are not visible on the mri) causing some of the other symptoms (this is what the cabergoline is for). the endo re-tested my thyroid #s and i am still waiting on the report. my appointment w/the neuro is in may --for the tingling and all the other symptoms the doctors brush off. he's hoping that the synthroid will help control the progression or at least lessen the symptoms even though the only abnormal thyroid # is the tpo antibodies. i started them last monday and already have forgotten to take them prolly 2 of the days. so starting this monday i'm going to try to keep a journal and hope it reminds me to take it and keep track of all this stuff! lol if anyone has advice or questions please let me know!!!


Did you post your lab results and ranges somewhere else? I would like to see them if possible.

What appears to be normal is not always. It would be nice to hear that someone has found a good endo but I am starting to believe they don't exist. Wah!

How are you feeling, Jessica?

A jourmal is good. It is very very important to not only take your Synthroid every day but at the same time everyday.


----------



## tiffanyblue (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm sorry you had a bad experience jessica. I went yesterday, and I feel the same way. He said I have Hashi's, but not 'bad enough' to treat. I have typical symptoms, and have for a while...I waited 6 freaking weeks for the appt., and I get NO relief, and little I didn't already know. How frustrating... :aim25:


----------



## monarch (Mar 13, 2010)

I feel for you. I've had several horrible experiences with my doctor and I know how frustrating it is. It is the fight between how you feel and what they can actually see on paper. They treat you based on the labs and NOT how you feel physically. We, the patients, know when something is off, but it is impossible to convince a doctor of that unless they see something really off in your blood work. Most docs don't even treat patients when their labs come back right on the border.

I've been dealing with this for 12 years now and the only treatment I've been given is levothyroxine and a plethera of antidepressants which do mask the symptoms, at least for awhile.

I'm sorry you are going through this w/a frustrating Endo. This disease is difficult enough to cope with but it only makes it worse when your doctor is not up to do date on the latest research and/or not willing to work with you and do what needs to be done to find out why you have the symptoms you have.

Just know you are not alone.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

I am so sorry!! Yes, please post the lab results with their ranges and we'll be happy to take a look!


----------



## jessica (Feb 8, 2010)

hey everyone!!! thanks for all your comments. i do have my original labs posted somewhere but i will just re-post them--save y'all some time!!!

*TSH* --> 1.49 0.450 - 4.5
*T4* --> 8.9 4.50 - 12.0
*T3 Uptake* --> 26 24 - 39
*Free Thyroxine Index* --> 2.3 1.2 - 4.9
*T3* --> 151 83 - 200
*Thyroxine Binding Globulin* --> 24 13 - 39
*TPO * --> *130* 13 - 39
*Ferritin,Serum* --> 12 1 0 - 291
*Prolactin Level* --> *50.64* 5.18 - 26.53
*ANA (reflex titer)* --> neg
*sed rate* --> 3 0 - 15
*RA* --> neg
*CPK* --> 48 21 - 215

Re-Tested before starting Synthroid:
*Free T4* (thyroxine) --> 0.86 .073 - 1.95
*TSH* --> 1.1 0.3 - 5.1

Tests I have Had.....
*Thyroid ultrasound *(showed no apparent nodules, but thyroid was heterogenous)
*Thyroid Iodine Uptake Scan* - inflamed thyroid
*MRI* - no visible tumors but due to elevated prolactin levels and symptoms it is believed that i have microadenomas (microscopic sized brain tumors pushing on the pituitary to release an excess of a hormone)

i was playing on the computer the other night and decided to youtube hasimoto's. there were a few drs that had some interesting ideas that surprisingly have not crossed my mind. One of the doctors mentioned that a lot of endos go about treating this autoimmune disease the wrong way. His idea was to attack the disease at the immune level. it was quite interesting. His name was Dr. robert boydston at the boydston institute. www.drboydston.com. he suggested we should have an immune lab panel ran and that it should include TH1 and TH2 subset dominance?!? anyways if anyone has heard of him or has attempted this route please let me know. lately, i have been experiencing some rather strange episodes of tingling more than usual. it gets sooo bad-the area affected starts getting heavy and it's almost a paralyzing feeling. 2 days in a row my hands turned purple - black and my hands tingled so bad that i was unable to pick anything up, type, text--nothing! then my fingers basically b/c stiff and could not move them! it was quite scary. so let me know if any of y'all have found any more useful info!

thanks and hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

Jessica, did you ever try the th1/th2 thing? Ever learn more about it? I'm curious about it as well.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Did you ever take SSRI's [antidepressants, such as Prozac]? These have been known to cause a rise in Prolactin.

The only two tests that are out of bounds are:

TPO [Hashimoto's]

Prolactin [assumes you are not breast-feeding......also, note that a deviated pituitary stalk, which should show up on an MRI, often has an effect on Prolactin]


----------

